# swangas just sold for 5900



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

That is the most i ever seen for a set of 83'z sell for on ebay- these wheels are blowing up over the map cuz SLIM THUGGA,PAUL WALL AND MIKE JONES done shown the whole nation about swangas- makin me sell my 2nd set to the 2nd and 3rd place who didnt get to buy- i told em 5 g'z cuz they bid up to 5600- imma try and be like my homie big 420atx and start hustlin these swangs, but im stingin these boyz just like i got stung- holla
i know this gonna start alot of shit cuz most these boyz hate swangs but FUCK EM


----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)

so these are wheels of 83 and 84 caddy's?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 25 2005, 04:35 PM~4481090
> *That is the most i ever seen for a set of 83'z sell for on ebay- these wheels are blowing up over the map cuz SLIM THUGGA,PAUL WALL AND MIKE JONES done shown the whole nation about swangas- makin me sell my 2nd set to the 2nd and 3rd place who didnt get to buy- i told em 5 g'z cuz they bid up to 5600- imma try and be like  my homie big 420atx and start hustlin these swangs, but im stingin these boyz just like i got stung- holla
> i know this gonna start alot of shit cuz  most these boyz hate swangs but FUCK EM
> *


Post the link or item # i gotto see this


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hittin stangs :0


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

"imma try and be like my homie big 420atx and start hustlin these swangs, but im stingin these boyz just like i got stung- holla
i know this gonna start alot of shit cuz most these boyz hate swangs but FUCK EM"
What are you Saying...???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 25 2005, 07:35 PM~4481090
> *That is the most i ever seen for a set of 83'z sell for on ebay- these wheels are blowing up over the map cuz SLIM THUGGA,PAUL WALL AND MIKE JONES done shown the whole nation about swangas- makin me sell my 2nd set to the 2nd and 3rd place who didnt get to buy- i told em 5 g'z cuz they bid up to 5600- imma try and be like  my homie big 420atx and start hustlin these swangs, but im stingin these boyz just like i got stung- holla
> i know this gonna start alot of shit cuz  most these boyz hate swangs but FUCK EM
> *



i know man that shits wild....brain we need to flood ebay with swangs 4 real...i cant believe somebody payed 5900 for some 3's with silver painted necks also...that shits just insane...peep the link for those that dont know...holla :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Weld-Cragar...023647982QQrdZ1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

6gs is high end i beleive it when the money is in the bank.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

u smell that?







































































































smells like bull shit


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

I dont smell nothing lol..... But them thingz been on caddy's and coupse down here in Florida since 82 back when ****** had Jerry Curls and shit.


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

check the bid history- it had all kinds of muthafuckas bidding crazy dollas for them-it aint just someone bullshittin on ebay- these boyz really wanna swang da lane- these wheels are going from gold to platinum real quick- BUT, this aint no new shit- swangas been hot down south since they came out, especially in early 90's - You had gangstas like e-rock from the 5th ward boyz gettin jacked for his swangs back in the cut for a reason-they g material-not any cat can ride on them thangs and when u are riding u better stay strapped cuz they will test ya nuts for them thangs-the glock aint enough for me, i 'm 40 round ready when im out swangin cuz a pistol cant handle up on 3 cars tryin to lane u off tha road-at least most tha low-lows can ride on their d's without having to worry bout going to war when they hit the ave.And like they said in that rides mag 84'z are suicides cuz they like fresh meat in a pool of sharks on tha streets. holla


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

1st of All- Those mutha fuckers must have been outta their goddamn mind!

2nd of All- Use goddamn English!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I saw them when they were at $4050 but they said in the description they were the 30's. From what ive read yall sayin, 30's was not to be compared to the 83-84's so whats that all about?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

to the 30's post...it dont matter what any of them say its the EXACT same rim in FWD thats the ONLY difference they made them in rev also im sick of seeing these things go for so much money yall are stupid as fuck to pay 6gs for a set of rims you could of had custom made less than half the price and prolly poke out even more


----------



## FullTimeProduction (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 25 2005, 08:54 PM~4482144
> *check the bid history- it had all kinds of  muthafuckas bidding crazy dollas for them-it aint just someone bullshittin on ebay- these boyz really wanna swang da lane- these wheels are going from gold to platinum real quick- BUT, this aint no new shit- swangas been hot down south since they came out, especially  in early 90's - You had gangstas like e-rock  from the 5th ward boyz  gettin jacked for his swangs back in the cut for a reason-they g material-not any cat can ride on them thangs and when u are riding u better stay strapped cuz they will test ya nuts for them thangs-the glock aint enough for me, i 'm 40 round ready when im out swangin cuz a pistol cant handle up on 3 cars tryin to lane u off tha road-at least most tha low-lows can ride on their d's without having to worry bout going to war when they hit the ave.And like they said in that rides mag 84'z are suicides cuz they like fresh meat in a pool of sharks on tha streets. holla
> *



awwready flip em while they hot mayne


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 26 2005, 01:48 AM~4483257
> *to the 30's post...it dont matter what any of them say its the EXACT same rim in FWD thats the ONLY difference they made them in rev also im sick of seeing these things go for so much money yall are stupid as fuck to pay 6gs for a set of rims you could of had custom made less than half the price and prolly poke out even more
> *



see but thats wrong its the little things that make them diff...they may look similar but they completely diff wheels made by 2 diff companies cragar & weld....thats like me saying a 64 biscayne is the same as a 64ss...they look similar but they aint the same cars....its been posted beat to death here so i wont bore yall....but i feel what u saying...im just gettin 3 sets together so i can stang real quick on fleabay also....holla :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 IM GOING TO BUY A OLD LADYS CADY JUST FOR THOSE RIMMS...3000.00


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 26 2005, 04:14 AM~4483850
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 IM  GOING TO BUY A OLD  LADYS  CADY  JUST FOR THOSE RIMMS...3000.00
> *



why not go for it man...i have bought a few shit boxes in dallas and plano before for like 500-1400 just so i could get the bows off it...the money is out there plenty to go around....holla :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

My boy from FLA came up here in 90 and he called the $5,900 one's on EBAY bulldog 30's or Elbows. 
Man now I see that shit Im like fuuck! I gave some away about 7 years ago cause they was some FWD and they was going to work on wifeys 67 Impala.
She picked the set up for $150 and I sold them for $180. :uh: 
I could of hit a lick cause mines was better than those Ebay shit.
I can dig some old school shit some rwd 30's and Vogues on a rwd car. But I cant feel the rwd car with the fwd rims? Its to each his own. I aint knockin it jus not feelin it.  
Now I can dig a early 80's El Dog on some fwd bows and vogues, grill, bitch on the hood, belts and the 5th wheel I can feel it. :biggrin: 
The shit my boy had me on when he came from the FLA in 90 was some 15x8 Hammers and Vogues on his old school Olds. :biggrin:


----------



## MR7.62X39 (Dec 23, 2005)

DEM BOYS BE SLANGIN DEM DUR SWANGS LIKE HOTTY CAKES ***** ON DA REALNESS YO, H TOWN BE IN DA MIXA LIKE BIGG DAWGS YO DEM 3'S AND 4'S BE LIKE SOME SWEET DANK!!!!!! DEM TEXAS BOYS BE SIPPIN AN TIPPIN ON 4 4S ***** SIPPIN LEAN AND TRICKIN MEAN DOG!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 27 2005, 06:32 PM~4494710
> *DEM BOYS BE SLANGIN DEM DUR SWANGS LIKE HOTTY CAKES ***** ON DA REALNESS YO, H TOWN BE IN DA MIXA LIKE BIGG DAWGS YO DEM 3'S AND 4'S BE LIKE SOME SWEET DANK!!!!!! DEM TEXAS BOYS BE SIPPIN AN TIPPIN ON 4 4S ***** SIPPIN LEAN AND TRICKIN MEAN DOG!!!!!!  :buttkick:
> *



man i hope you trying to be funny


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 27 2005, 05:32 PM~4494710
> *DEM BOYS BE SLANGIN DEM DUR SWANGS LIKE HOTTY CAKES ***** ON DA REALNESS YO, H TOWN BE IN DA MIXA LIKE BIGG DAWGS YO DEM 3'S AND 4'S BE LIKE SOME SWEET DANK!!!!!! DEM TEXAS BOYS BE SIPPIN AN TIPPIN ON 4 4S ***** SIPPIN LEAN AND TRICKIN MEAN DOG!!!!!!  :buttkick:
> *


What the fuck does this bullshit mean? :dunno: 

***ENGLISH MUTHA FUCKER!!!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 27 2005, 04:32 PM~4494710
> *DEM BOYS BE SLANGIN DEM DUR SWANGS LIKE HOTTY CAKES ***** ON DA REALNESS YO, H TOWN BE IN DA MIXA LIKE BIGG DAWGS YO DEM 3'S AND 4'S BE LIKE SOME SWEET DANK!!!!!! DEM TEXAS BOYS BE SIPPIN AN TIPPIN ON 4 4S ***** SIPPIN LEAN AND TRICKIN MEAN DOG!!!!!!  :buttkick:
> *




HaHaHAHahAhAhAhAhAHaHahAhAHaHa


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i have a set of them all gold just sitting on my old hearse.i was going to trash them since when i blew a tire one night i got pissed and just drove on the wheel .it was flat as shit.man my town use to have them everywhere.i know where are a few cars with them just laying there and i can get for nothing,hell a local pawn shop here has a set of new still in the boxes all chrome for $300.is this bs or are they realy this popular?


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

its real but u got to have real swangs not 30's...30's aint worth shit...i got a gang of them...like 10 that i cut up for parts....but fwd star wire-welds are worth something if they in good shape...holla

see u got gold 30's not elbows


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

ahhh thanks for the info..and that the wheels aint worht shit too..thanks..lol..ok..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

ok...the ebay site with them wheels where 30 spoke cragers..right?i know of the ones of 80' lacs that the hub sticks out are want everyone is talking about and wanting but the ones on ebay looked like the ones on my old cady before i put them on my hearse but the ones on ebay where front wheel drive.so the star wheel ones are the hot ones right?thanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 27 2005, 04:32 PM~4494710
> *DEM BOYS BE SLANGIN DEM DUR SWANGS LIKE HOTTY CAKES ***** ON DA REALNESS YO, H TOWN BE IN DA MIXA LIKE BIGG DAWGS YO DEM 3'S AND 4'S BE LIKE SOME SWEET DANK!!!!!! DEM TEXAS BOYS BE SIPPIN AN TIPPIN ON 4 4S ***** SIPPIN LEAN AND TRICKIN MEAN DOG!!!!!!  :buttkick:
> *



WHAT DA FUCK DID YOU JUST SAY?
:angry:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

i cant belive someone would pay 1/4 of that for those crappy ass wires... they were shit new and are still shit ... just goes to show if you put it in a song .SOMEONE will take an ass raping to get one.... 

oh well .. back to the 80's with 30's and vogues!! oh im sorry 84's for those who cant count spokes...... apperantly like paul wall....


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Dec 28 2005, 09:52 AM~4498295
> *its real but u got to have real swangs not 30's...30's aint worth shit...i got a gang of them...like 10 that i cut up for parts....but fwd star wire-welds are worth something if they in good shape...holla
> 
> see u got gold 30's not elbows
> ...



ok whats the differeance between "swangas" and 30's cause i have the paul wall video and the wheels they refer to as "swangas" are shown as crager front wheel drive star wires .... also when has it become cool to put a front wheel drive wire on a rear wheel drive car???? looked like crap in the 80's when all the mid 70's cuttys would roll them in the 513... still looks like crap on the video...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

hey big 420 u said u got 30s??? how much? i want a set


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

What cars did swangas come on?


----------



## MR7.62X39 (Dec 23, 2005)

***** ON DA REAL YALL ****** BE TRIPPIN ON DA REAL DOG DEM DER SWANGS BE WORTH MORE CHEDDA THAN DEM LIL LO LO WHEELS DAWG SOME CATS BE SPENDIN SERIOUSE GANK ON DEM DER 3S AND 4S ***** LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS HOKIE DOKE DANK NIGGAA OWWWEEE KEEPIN IT H TOWN ***** HHOD LIKE ON THA YOKIE DOKE!!!!!!!!! QUIT HATIN!!!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I like the look of those gold Cragars dj hearse's got...

Funny how all the cats that say "to each their own" hate swangaz... On a slab done up, I think it looks cool


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 28 2005, 01:40 PM~4499707
> *hey big 420 u said u got 30s??? how much? i want a set
> *



shit man just holler at me...i hit u up on a lot of things but u never shot back..but i got 30's like a junkyard...let me know what u need and what not holla :biggrin:


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 28 2005, 10:44 AM~4498666
> *ahhh thanks for the info..and that the wheels aint worht shit too..thanks..lol..ok..
> *



lol...but 4 real all 30's are only worth like 50-100 a set thats what i drop on them here in texas...now gold any wheels is never worth much...shit it would cost more to replace one wheel then they even worth...thats why i never fuck with them.

but if u grab a set make sure they fwd liplace starwires...then make sure they safe and road worthy before u sell them that way u dont get your ass sued off...cuz i seen a few wheels just fly off on the highway and cause wrecks...because they were trash to begin with but somebody sold them as a good set...buts thats like anykind of wheel...but these or more sensitive with age then most because of the weather and the necks...even seen a few shops collapse over this kind of shit and lawsuits...holla :biggrin:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

What cars did swangas come on?


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 29 2005, 03:22 AM~4504815
> ****** ON DA REAL YALL ****** BE TRIPPIN ON DA REAL DOG DEM DER SWANGS BE WORTH MORE CHEDDA THAN DEM LIL LO LO WHEELS DAWG SOME CATS BE SPENDIN SERIOUSE GANK ON DEM DER 3S AND 4S ***** LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS HOKIE DOKE DANK NIGGAA OWWWEEE KEEPIN IT H TOWN ***** HHOD LIKE ON THA YOKIE DOKE!!!!!!!!! QUIT HATIN!!!
> *


what da hell did he just say??? :uh:


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Dec 29 2005, 04:48 PM~4508393
> *What cars did swangas come on?
> *



they never came on any cars thats just a rumor...but u can find them on front wheel drive cars from late 70's to the early 80's...like lacs and rivi's and toronado's....poof


----------



## TEXAS298 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Dec 29 2005, 04:00 PM~4508964
> *they never came on any cars thats just a rumor...but u can find them on front wheel drive cars from late 70's to the early 80's...like lacs and rivi's and toronado's....poof
> *


SO WHY THEY CALLED 83S AND 84S?


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS298_@Dec 29 2005, 06:03 PM~4509002
> *SO WHY THEY CALLED 83S AND 84S?
> *



^^fuck beats me....its a texas slang...but i think it has to do with 83's being on slant back sevilles more then anything...but i aint sure....i do know back in the 80's when swangs were out hard nation wide...u use to only see 84's but now that they gettin rare u only see 3's...holla


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I'd have to dig through my tapes, but on 3-2's first album there was a song that broke down slabs and the slang... (If I remember right...)


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 29 2005, 02:22 AM~4504815
> ****** ON DA REAL YALL ****** BE TRIPPIN ON DA REAL DOG DEM DER SWANGS BE WORTH MORE CHEDDA THAN DEM LIL LO LO WHEELS DAWG SOME CATS BE SPENDIN SERIOUSE GANK ON DEM DER 3S AND 4S ***** LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS HOKIE DOKE DANK NIGGAA OWWWEEE KEEPIN IT H TOWN ***** HHOD LIKE ON THA YOKIE DOKE!!!!!!!!! QUIT HATIN!!!
> *


GODDAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ENGLISH MUTHA FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

they called 83 and 84'z cuz of the year they stopped making them- the 3'z were made from 79 to 83, and in 84 they tried to redesign it because of all the 83'z problems.The probs didnt stop and they still had probs so after 84 they stopped production. Therefore they only made 84'z for 1 year, while 3'z had been made for 4 years- the ratio of the difference is also the same as the cost difference of the wheels- u see alot of cars with 3'z but 4'z are rare...my .02- brain


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

damn, whats up under8ted- u from texas?? u b e jammin 3-2???
remember the click he was with before he went solo??? The black monks went hard back in the day- just an old memory-holla


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 29 2005, 09:04 PM~4511709
> *damn, whats up under8ted- u from texas??  u b e jammin 3-2???
> remember the click he was with before he went solo??? The black monks went hard back in the day- just an old memory-holla
> *


haha Naw, lived the majority of my life in the PNW... Black monks was tight :biggrin: I've always been a fan of hiphop... I go through all my old tapes and laugh at all the money I spent :roflmao:
I can't find half the shit I've got on tape on cd :angry: "sorry, that's no longer in production"


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 25 2005, 08:05 PM~4482193
> *1st of All- Those mutha fuckers must have been outta their goddamn mind!
> 
> 2nd of All- Use goddamn English!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 29 2005, 11:01 PM~4511653
> *they called 83 and 84'z cuz of the year they stopped making them-  the 3'z were made from 79 to 83, and in 84 they tried to redesign it because of all the 83'z problems.The probs didnt stop and  they still had probs so after 84 they stopped production. Therefore they only made 84'z for 1 year, while 3'z had been made for 4 years- the ratio of the difference is also the same as the cost difference of the wheels- u see alot of cars with 3'z but 4'z are rare...my .02- brain
> *



thats my boy right there....see man u chopped game on here 4 real...i didnt know all that right off the top...good lookin out on the info...stand back yall true texas game spitter...4 real


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 29 2005, 03:22 AM~4504815
> ****** ON DA REAL YALL ****** BE TRIPPIN ON DA REAL DOG DEM DER SWANGS BE WORTH MORE CHEDDA THAN DEM LIL LO LO WHEELS DAWG SOME CATS BE SPENDIN SERIOUSE GANK ON DEM DER 3S AND 4S ***** LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS HOKIE DOKE DANK NIGGAA OWWWEEE KEEPIN IT H TOWN ***** HHOD LIKE ON THA YOKIE DOKE!!!!!!!!! QUIT HATIN!!!
> *




hahahahahaha Holy Shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 29 2005, 03:22 AM~4504815
> ****** ON DA REAL YALL ****** BE TRIPPIN ON DA REAL DOG DEM DER SWANGS BE WORTH MORE CHEDDA THAN DEM LIL LO LO WHEELS DAWG SOME CATS BE SPENDIN SERIOUSE GANK ON DEM DER 3S AND 4S ***** LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS HOKIE DOKE DANK NIGGAA OWWWEEE KEEPIN IT H TOWN ***** HHOD LIKE ON THA YOKIE DOKE!!!!!!!!! QUIT HATIN!!!
> *


  :angry: :twak:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 29 2005, 03:25 AM~4505078
> *I like the look of those gold Cragars dj hearse's got...
> 
> Funny how all the cats that say "to each their own" hate swangaz...  On a slab done up, I think it looks cool
> *


thanks..i picked up the caddy with the wheels and stereo system for $800.i got bored one day and put the 30s on the hearse.it was different.i think i can say i had the only hearse on all gold 30's..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

I seen a old cadi. " like late 70's " this sunday.
with them 30's on it " for sale $800 "

you telling me I can sell them rim's for more than 
4 time's that ! ! ! ! :0 

If so Iam going back to see if it's still there


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 3 2006, 08:49 AM~4538654
> *I seen a old cadi. " like late 70's " this sunday.
> with them 30's on it  " for sale  $800 "
> 
> ...



just make sure they the right ones and in good shape...holla


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 29 2005, 01:22 AM~4504815
> * ON DEM DER 3S AND 4S ***** LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS HOKIE DOKE DANK NIGGAA OWWWEEE KEEPIN IT H TOWN ***** *


LOL


----------



## TEXAS298 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 29 2005, 01:22 AM~4504815
> ****** ON DA REAL YALL ****** BE TRIPPIN ON DA REAL DOG DEM DER SWANGS BE WORTH MORE CHEDDA THAN DEM LIL LO LO WHEELS DAWG SOME CATS BE SPENDIN SERIOUSE GANK ON DEM DER 3S AND 4S ***** LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS HOKIE DOKE DANK NIGGAA OWWWEEE KEEPIN IT H TOWN ***** HHOD LIKE ON THA YOKIE DOKE!!!!!!!!! QUIT HATIN!!!
> *


HELLS YEA CATS BE TRIPPON ON DA REALNESS STRAIGHT TIPPIN ON DEM DER TEXAS ''TEAS''WHAT IT DO, ****** BEN SLABBING AND SWANGIN ON THEM 3'S AND 4'S LIKE HOTTY CAKES SINCE TEXAS RAP DONE BLOWN UP LIKE SOME SWEET ''HOKIE DOKE DANK *****!!! OOWEEEEEEE! H TOWN ***** ,SIPPIN ,AND TIPPIN ON DEM DER 4 4'S! WRAPED IN 4 VOGUES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

THAT BOY STRAIGHT CLOWNIN...... :biggrin:


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^4 real but thats what i expect on here brain...instead of laughin and cappin on swangs...u would think they would be out there trying to grab sets so they could make some cheese off them instead of letting the game pass right by....holla


----------



## TEXAS298 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Jan 3 2006, 04:09 PM~4541594
> *^^^4 real but thats what i expect on here brain...instead of laughin and cappin on swangs...u would think they would be out there trying to grab sets so they could make some cheese off them instead of letting the game pass right by....holla
> *


HELLS YEAH ***** ,I BE COPPIN SETS LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS DANK! DEM DER SWANGAS BE SELLIN LIKE SOME HOKIE DOKE HOTTY CAKES YO! THESE CATS CAINT SEPERATE THA REAL FROM THA FAKE I BE SELLIN SOME RUSTY CAPS AND BE TELLIN THESE ******* FROM CALI THAT HE SOME SWEET TEXAS SWANGAS!!! ***** U KNOW I WOULNDT TRIP ON THIS TEXAS THANG!OWWEEEEEE SIPPIN AND TIPPIN!!!!


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

exactly...thanks for proving my point


----------



## $illy (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS298_@Jan 3 2006, 03:22 PM~4541734
> *HELLS YEAH ***** ,I BE COPPIN SETS LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS DANK! DEM DER SWANGAS BE SELLIN LIKE SOME HOKIE DOKE HOTTY CAKES YO! THESE CATS CAINT SEPERATE THA REAL FROM THA FAKE I BE SELLIN SOME RUSTY CAPS AND BE TELLIN THESE ******* FROM CALI THAT HE SOME SWEET TEXAS SWANGAS!!! ***** U KNOW I WOULNDT TRIP ON THIS TEXAS THANG!OWWEEEEEE SIPPIN AND TIPPIN!!!!
> *



Maybe you can just hold up a sign saying "Hi, I'm uneducated."


----------



## TEXAS298 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $illy_@Jan 3 2006, 04:40 PM~4541936
> *Maybe you can just hold up a sign saying "Hi, I'm uneducated."
> *


STFU U ****** :uh:SWANGAS SYMBOLIZE RESPECT


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS298_@Jan 3 2006, 04:22 PM~4541734
> *HELLS YEAH ***** ,I BE COPPIN SETS LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS DANK! DEM DER SWANGAS BE SELLIN LIKE SOME HOKIE DOKE HOTTY CAKES YO! THESE CATS CAINT SEPERATE THA REAL FROM THA FAKE I BE SELLIN SOME RUSTY CAPS AND BE TELLIN THESE ******* FROM CALI THAT HE SOME SWEET TEXAS SWANGAS!!! ***** U KNOW I WOULNDT TRIP ON THIS TEXAS THANG!OWWEEEEEE SIPPIN AND TIPPIN!!!!
> *


U are one crazy bastard :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

YA THESE ARE NICE TO


----------



## $illy (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS298_@Jan 3 2006, 04:08 PM~4542102
> *
> STFU U ****** :uh:SWANGAS SYMBOLIZE RESPECT
> *


Hehe... I deserve that. No hard feelings.


----------



## TEXAS298 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $illy_@Jan 3 2006, 10:18 PM~4544120
> *Hehe... I deserve that. No hard feelings.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 3 2006, 09:38 PM~4543879
> *YA  THESE  ARE NICE  TO
> *


Kelsey Hayes???


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I was told by Crager yesterday that they would never make another FWD spoke again to much liability, now he did say that by the end of Jan. there would be the RWD 30's coming out and the only differnce in it and the og wire was the back of the hub, from the front you would not be able to tell. And by talking to him we come up witht the star wires I have really are Weldwheels becuse they have 50 spokes not 30, and after looking at them it has weldwheel stamped in one of the lug holes on the inside . ANyway thats straight from Crager.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

this is what I thought were stars, because of the caps.. these are for sale if anyone can use them :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

those look like some 85s or 86s


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Jan 4 2006, 08:21 AM~4545453
> *And by talking to him we come up witht the star wires I have really are Weldwheels becuse they have 50 spokes not 30, and after looking at them it has weldwheel stamped in one of the lug holes on the inside .  ANyway thats straight from Crager.
> *



yes weld has always been the company behind swangs and wheels like yours...thats why those of us that know always call them welds and not cragars on this site...starwire was the series of wheels that they made...30 spoke fwd and 50's....but shit enough of that i been out of the loop cuz of xmas but if u still ready im down to make that short drive....hit me back 64...peace


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

regardless how much you pay for a piece of shit, its still a piece of shit.
thats my thoughts on swangas.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THESE POLK OUT


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

no matter how much u tell a piece of shit that he's a piece of shit- they are still a nasty, lumpy,corn stuck on the sides piece of shit- right?????
that's how i feel when i read a haters post of their thoughts


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 4 2006, 03:35 PM~4547596
> *       THESE POLK  OUT
> *



i see a lil bump "jk"...but we talkin bout comin down on boys with glass 4's with drills :0


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Jan 4 2006, 02:09 PM~4547803
> *i see a lil bump "jk"...but we talkin bout comin down on boys with glass 4's with drills :0
> 
> 
> ...




Spyhunter :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Might get'cha at a stoplight, but you'll take their tires out moving :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR7.62X39_@Dec 29 2005, 03:22 AM~4504815
> ****** ON DA REAL YALL ****** BE TRIPPIN ON DA REAL DOG DEM DER SWANGS BE WORTH MORE CHEDDA THAN DEM LIL LO LO WHEELS DAWG SOME CATS BE SPENDIN SERIOUSE GANK ON DEM DER 3S AND 4S ***** LIKE SOME SWEET TEXAS HOKIE DOKE DANK NIGGAA OWWWEEE KEEPIN IT H TOWN ***** HHOD LIKE ON THA YOKIE DOKE!!!!!!!!! QUIT HATIN!!!
> *


WTF?????


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

hey big stax and brain how about we end all the confusion now. PUt a set of 4s, 3s next to the cragar 30s and point out a difference. THat will help everyone kno whut it dew.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Jan 5 2006, 09:45 PM~4557957
> *hey big stax and brain how about we end all the confusion now. PUt a set of 4s, 3s next to the cragar 30s and point out a difference. THat will help everyone kno whut it dew.
> *


From what I've seen (pics) the difference is how the lip sits and size of the lip (between the tires and the spokes...)


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Jan 5 2006, 11:45 PM~4557957
> *hey big stax and brain how about we end all the confusion now. PUt a set of 4s, 3s next to the cragar 30s and point out a difference. THat will help everyone kno whut it dew.
> *




There's no point....Anyone that knows anything about rims should be able to look at them and see 30's have a rwd offset and swangs have a fwd offset. People just like to talk down on swangs and "act" like they dunno the difference when they see it. They just wanna be able to say swangs look like 30's and have something to argue about. 

When in reality it is like sayin some lip-lace spokes are the same as std. offset spokes when every and they moma who are into cars can tell the difference.


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214Texas_@Jan 6 2006, 05:23 PM~4562667
> *There's no point....Anyone that knows anything about rims should be able to look at them and see 30's have a rwd offset and swangs have a fwd offset.  People just like to talk down on swangs and "act" like they dunno the difference when they see it.  They just wanna be able to say swangs look like 30's and have something to argue about.
> 
> When in reality it is like sayin some lip-lace spokes are the same as std. offset spokes when every and they moma who are into cars can tell the difference.
> *



^^^4 real man its been posted many times...but here it is one last time...now if yall cant tell the difference between a glass 84 and a junk set of 30's then yall are retarded....shit its easy to see that you got a outer lip laced ring on 4's that is 14.5 inches instead of 10 on 30's...then u got spokes on 4's that are about 5 inches longer then 30's..its a completely diff wheel made by to diff company's...holla


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

I think they jus look at the spoke design and see a similarity so they dont use their fucking brain to come up with the difference as of why a $600 set of 30's that has been made for the past 20 years cant compare to a set that stopped being made over 20 years ago and has become platinum status- they see the spider web design and act like they know what the fuck they bumpin, but their intelligence shows by their posts......a whole lot of nuttin in they heads and their mouths- they keep forgettin to wipe them cum stains before they talk and they fuck up their words from all the cum drizzle.......holla


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

that man speaks the truth...but brain chop it up with me on a pm...im trying to get at you on something playa...holla


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 6 2006, 06:41 PM~4563563
> *I think they jus look at the spoke design and see a similarity so they dont use their fucking brain to come up with the difference as of why a $600 set of 30's that has been made for the past 20 years cant compare to a set that stopped being made over 20 years ago and has become platinum status- they see the spider web design and act like they know what the fuck they bumpin, but their intelligence shows by their posts......a whole lot of nuttin in they heads and their mouths- they keep forgettin to wipe them cum stains before they talk and they fuck up their words from all the cum drizzle.......holla
> *


truth is..most of us dont give a shit


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Jan 6 2006, 05:06 PM~4563005
> *^^^4 real man its been posted many times...but here it is one last time...now if yall cant tell the difference between a glass 84 and a junk set of 30's then yall are retarded....shit its easy to see that you got a outer lip laced ring on 4's that is 14.5 inches instead of 10 on 30's...then u got spokes on 4's that are about 5 inches longer then 30's..its a completely diff wheel made by to diff company's...holla
> 
> 
> *



see the reason i ask for this is cus i have never, ever, ever seen a set on in person. I am from GA. only ones that i have seen that resible them are the rwd 30. ANd i kno they are not it. CUs 4s & 3s are fwd. SO the ones on the right are 4s &3s. Now if wanna kno if 26s will fit on 92 caprice I can help. But I am just trying to understand this that is all.

thnx


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

so i guess i am right


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u aint on 3s or 4s then you aint swangin :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2006, 12:07 PM~4567139
> *if u aint on 3s or 4s then you aint swangin :0
> *


Swang on deez nutz. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2006, 10:17 AM~4567195
> *Swang on deez nutz. :uh:
> *


hey why dont u get a spoon and eat my ass?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

why do people put cragar caps on them if cragar dont make them??? jw lol


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

why do people put cragar caps on them if cragar dont make them??? jw lol


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

because the weld star wires have the same hub as the cragar star wires-one of the reasons the retards think 30's and swangs are the same- weld stopped making swangs, so they stopped making the weld caps- i still have some caps with weld on them- but im not taking them off my swangs just to prove it on here-since cragar still made the caps thats what everyone buys to replace the old ones....more game for ya mind...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 29 2005, 11:01 PM~4511653
> *they called 83 and 84'z cuz of the year they stopped making them-  the 3'z were made from 79 to 83, and in 84 they tried to redesign it because of all the 83'z problems.The probs didnt stop and  they still had probs so after 84 they stopped production. Therefore they only made 84'z for 1 year, while 3'z had been made for 4 years- the ratio of the difference is also the same as the cost difference of the wheels- u see alot of cars with 3'z but 4'z are rare...my .02- brain
> *



So let me get this str8...... People are paying a whole lot of money for poorly designed rims?


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 8 2006, 01:21 AM~4571026
> *So let me get this str8...... People are paying a whole lot of money for poorly designed rims?
> *



the wheels were made right the first time its just people would throw them on cars that far exceeded the spec limits and the necks would crack....a swang crackin is no diff then a billet one or a set of spokes coming un-tru or leaking...its just a thing that happens to parts that wear out...they are very easy to fix if u know how....all in all welds are the toughest and best built wheels around from that era...holla


----------



## cuttydippin (Jan 14, 2006)

shit man i seen like two sets of those rims in a junkyard this morning. hell if fools paying that much for some rims like that. i'm going back to get them


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

make sure they are not deep dish and give me a pm- i gotcha cash stacked waiting for a few rusty sets- come my way g


----------

